# The new keyboards!



## gphillipk (Sep 12, 2007)

In one swift vicious move Apple has managed to make my old Bluetooth keyboard look clunky! In case there're p'ple who've not had a peek @ these beauties: http://www.apple.com/keyboard/
I've used the old BT keyboard for about 1.5 yrs and I find the keys slightly too soft. For those of you in possession of one the new keyboards, please give some feedback on how they feel. I'm sure we'd all appreciate it.


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 12, 2007)

Personally, I wish they hadn't castrated the BT version of the new keyboard.  You end up paying more for less functionality.  I use the extra keys a lot, so I'm basically relegated to the wired one whether I like it or not...although I don't even like that one either.  I'm not quite sold on the design, but I have to check it out to see what it feels like.

Still, this wouldn't match with my white iMac G5 so I would probably try and find the previous iteration of the BT keyboard (which is what I have now).


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Sep 12, 2007)

it's actually remarkably well thought out.  it takes courage for a designer to omit something that people use, you have to weigh in the benefits of removing it.

people who use bluetooth keyboards are often people who use it on their laps.  the keypad shifts the centre of the typing area off to the left, meaning it's over the left thigh, unstable.  removing the keypad shifts it back into stability.

it's for the same reason gamers will never trust wireless mice.  the cord is for pro's, wireless for show-off consumers.


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 12, 2007)

I tried the wired one in the store, and it felt faster to me than the previous generation. I don't like typing on the MacBook keyboard, but for some reason, I liked the new keyboard over my old one. It probably has something to do with it being at an angle, the screen being higher, and not sunken. 
I prefer the wired one because I have a keyboard tray, and a USB hub is invaluable when I'm hooking up to my PowerBook.


----------



## Mario8672 (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm picking up the wired one this Friday, I'll give you my detailed input when it's here.


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 12, 2007)

Lt Major Burns said:


> it's actually remarkably well thought out.  it takes courage for a designer to omit something that people use, you have to weigh in the benefits of removing it.
> 
> people who use bluetooth keyboards are often people who use it on their laps.  the keypad shifts the centre of the typing area off to the left, meaning it's over the left thigh, unstable.  removing the keypad shifts it back into stability.
> 
> it's for the same reason gamers will never trust wireless mice.  the cord is for pro's, wireless for show-off consumers.



Meh.  I'll keep my current Apple BT keyboard.  I like having the extra keys and still being able to move it around wherever I want.  The feel isn't phenomenal but better than some of Apple's previous USB keyboards.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 12, 2007)

I love the new keyboard. I think the small BT one is great, but I do agree, an extended BT keyboard she be available. I went from an Apple BT keyboard to a wired one and while I love the new keyboard, I has a stink'n wire.  I never use the USB ports on the keyboard, because I use a non-apple wireless mouse.


----------



## Mario8672 (Sep 14, 2007)

Like I said, I've just gotten the new wired aluminum keyboard. I must say, it's amazing! It really feels like a MacBook keyboard. It sits extremely low, which is really nice on the wrists, and it looks great. As far as basic keyboards go, this one gets a 10/10 easily. I couldn't find a single flaw with it.


----------



## Qion (Sep 14, 2007)

Lt Major Burns said:


> it's actually remarkably well thought out.  it takes courage for a designer to omit something that people use, you have to weigh in the benefits of removing it.
> 
> people who use bluetooth keyboards are often people who use it on their laps.  the keypad shifts the centre of the typing area off to the left, meaning it's over the left thigh, unstable.  removing the keypad shifts it back into stability.
> 
> it's for the same reason gamers will never trust wireless mice.  the cord is for pro's, wireless for show-off consumers.



I'd like a (dependable) full-size bluetooth keyboard purely for aesthetics; it fits very comfortably with a modern, minimalistic workspace. Other than that, I completely agree with you.


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 15, 2007)

I was skeptical of the new keyboard at first, but after trying one at the apple store here in town I love the darn thing! Damn you, apple...


----------



## BikerRob (Sep 15, 2007)

I just wish you could get them here in Canada ... I'm told another month before they are available ... I guess I could order it in from the U.S. ... but then I have to come up with something to add so that shipping is free!


----------



## icemanjc (Sep 15, 2007)

You can order it from the Apple store in canada, but I've never had to pay for shipping since my orders have always been more than like $100.


----------



## ksv (Sep 16, 2007)

I prefer the wired one because I find wireless mice too slow to be usable, and I need somewhere to plug my USB mighty mouse 

Got one of the new keyboards recently and like both the design and feel very much. Better than the MBP keyboard even.


----------



## icemanjc (Sep 16, 2007)

Personally, I hate the Mighty Mouse, I have a wireless Logitech mouse.


----------



## Flapping Brain (Sep 19, 2007)

The new keyboards are great! Very solid key response much like a MacBook or MacBook Pro. Not spongy, you may even feel like you have a new Mac.

The new Bluetooth does not have the extended keyboard features like to old one has, if that is a concern.

If you are in the market for a new keyboard they are great.


----------



## BikerRob (Sep 19, 2007)

Well, it turns out that our small "Mac Group" store had a keyboard in stock when I showed up there this morning, so I grabbed it. And yes, it's AWESOME! I have a MacBook which I connect to an external monitor, mouse & keyboard, and I am so happy with the new keyboard. It is the most comfortable keyboard I've ever used - I can't believe I can get excited about a stupid keyboard!


----------



## limike28 (Sep 21, 2007)

I like the design of the new keyboards.  Only thing that would really kick it up would be an integrated touchpad, especially on a the BT model.  Less clutter, and easier for couch surfing or throwing the keyboard in your lap.


----------



## Qion (Sep 21, 2007)

I like the integrated touchpad idea. Apple could do some really neat things with it in iPhoto and and Aperture.

(Posted with iPhone... )


----------



## BikerRob (Sep 21, 2007)

okay ... is there a way to set up the extra function keys to open programs? Like make F13 open iTunes, F14 open Keynote, etc.?


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 21, 2007)

With Keyxing you can http://www.lumacode.com/keyxing/
unfortunately that software isn't for sale any more but you can google for links for it or send a pm.


----------



## McDuff (Oct 28, 2007)

I have a lovely wireless one.  I don't really miss the number keys as I use it with my MacBook when I'm away from  home.  At home I use a white wired one ...


----------



## arninetyes (Oct 30, 2007)

Picked up a new wired keyboard for my 12-inch Powerbook.  While the PB's keyboard works fine, it is small, and my fingers are either fatter or clumsier than they used to be - or both.

The keyboard is very nice - I really like the feel of the keys. The added space makes it easier when I have to type a lot.  AND, it has a number pad.  AND, I can plug my Wacom tablet/pen/mouse to it.

I looked at the "system requirements" and was a bit baffled - why would a keyboard require OS X 10.4 or above?  So, I tried two tests - I plugged it into my Pismo G4 550 with OS X 10.3.9, and it worked just fine, thank you.  Then, I plugged it into my work laptop, a Dell with Windoughs.  It worked just fine there, too.  In fact, the ALT keys worked as ALT keys, the CTRL keys worked as CTRL keys, and the Command keys worked as Windoughs keys.  If I'm forced to type on the Dell for a while, I'll just plug the Apple keyboard into it.


----------



## simbalala (Nov 17, 2007)

I finally picked up the new keyboard (wired, the numeric keypad is essential to me). I really like it much better than my old Bluetooth one.

I'm a long time user of QuicKeys and I quickly took advantage of the new function keys (F17-F19). I made F17 type Command - and F18 type Shift-Command = (for plus +). I finally have single key commands for increasing or decreasing text size in my browsers.


----------



## andychrist (Nov 17, 2007)

simbalala, since somewhere in Panther you could assign single key commands using Keyboard Shortcuts from the Keyboard & Mouse Preference pane.  That's one reason I prefer a full keyboard, 'cause you can use all of the numeric pad for shortcuts. Kind of a pain to set up though, as it requires typing in commands exactly as they appear in the menu.  Also once set up, the new commands tend to disappear from the list, though they will continue to function.


----------



## lbj (Nov 17, 2007)

Not sure if this has been mentioned, but the USB ports on the new keyboards are now high speed.


----------



## aicul (Nov 18, 2007)

I use my wireless keyboard on the table. It is wireless to avoid unnecessary cables. 

It's castration for those that use it on the laps is understandable. But does that mean that desk-top users must use wired keyboards to have the numeric keypad?

So If I change my "old" BT keyboard I either lose the numeric keypad and stay BT, or add the cable and keep the numeric keypad. So I won't change.


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 18, 2007)

aicul said:


> I use my wireless keyboard on the table. It is wireless to avoid unnecessary cables.
> 
> _<snip>_
> 
> So If I change my "old" BT keyboard I either lose the numeric keypad and stay BT, or add the cable and keep the numeric keypad. So I won't change.



Ditto to that.


----------



## fryke (Nov 18, 2007)

I actually switched from the old (white) wireless keyboard to the new wired one for my desktop. The new keyboard is soooooooo freakin' sweet to use... At work, I've been using them constantly now (setting up iMacs etc.) and the old BT one felt so clumsy that finally, I bought the new wired one, took it home and now don't mind that wire much.  They seriously made a very good design here. Of course I agree, they should've kept the keys for the wireless, or at least kept the number block. Early Mac keyboards had a key layout that would've went well with the new BT keyboard (see attached pic), of course the left part could've been just what it is now. But the number block should've stayed - just skip the home/end etc. keys.


----------



## cyprus mac man (Nov 20, 2007)

I do not own one, nor plan to buy one as long as my Powerbook can still type (knock on wood), but apparently everyone has missed the BIGGEST problem with BOTH the BT and wired...

NO APPLE SYMBOL ON THE COMMAND KEY!!!


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 21, 2007)

cyprus mac man said:


> NO APPLE SYMBOL ON THE COMMAND KEY!!!



I hate the fact that it doesn't have the little apple on the command key. I wonder why they did that? Maybe so the keyboard won't scare "switchers" off?


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 21, 2007)

Ferdinand said:


> I hate the fact that it doesn't have the little apple on the command key. I wonder why they did that? Maybe so the keyboard won't scare "switchers" off?



Folklore.org has the reason why the non-Apple symbol ended up on the Mac and confirms the reason why the Apple symbol is not on the keyboard anymore...

http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.p...Sort by Date&detail=medium&search=command key


----------



## simbalala (Nov 21, 2007)

andychrist said:


> simbalala, since somewhere in Panther you could assign single key commands using Keyboard Shortcuts from the Keyboard & Mouse Preference pane.  That's one reason I prefer a full keyboard, 'cause you can use all of the numeric pad for shortcuts.



QuicKeys is far more powerful and useful than anything you can do in the native O/S. It was one of the first programs I bought when I switched to Mac in the late 80's. I'd been using a program called SideKick on the PCs which allowed one to alias keys and define sequences invoked with a single keystroke. I wanted the same for the Mac and Quickeys was the answer.

On another note I really like the fact that the new keyboard has a function key (replaces help). Now the keyboard is nearly identical in function to that of a PowerBook or MacBook. And with 19 Function keys!


----------



## piteetan (Nov 25, 2007)

I just got a wired aluminium keyboard for my 17" iMac core2 running Leopard.
This is really a sweet keyboard except for one thing.
I am not able to boot into Windows. Seems the option key does not work during startup.
Tried downloading a driver upgrade but got a message saying that the current driver is already a newer version.
Does anyone have an idea how to fix this?
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Damrod (Nov 25, 2007)

Hm, I might be mistaking, but I think the Intel machines do no longer support the Option-key choser. Not sure on that one though


----------



## fryke (Nov 25, 2007)

Not true. Option-booting should work just fine. Can you test with your old keyboard again? Is it really that option (both keys) don't work on the new keyboard but do on the new &#8211;*or is something else wrong? Just to make sure the error doesn't lie elsewhere: You *do* use the option key, the one with "alt" written on it, right?


----------



## piteetan (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for responses.
Fryke: Yes, I do use the option key, the one with alt written on it.
My older keyboards worked just fine, the older white corded Mac, a wireless Logitech for Mac and even a Microsoft natural keyboard.
The iMac has been booted at least once daily into Windows by my son who uses Windows to do a little gaming. I boot into windows to do maintainence work.
The problem could be with this particular keyboard.
thanks again.


----------



## ScottW (Nov 25, 2007)

*FYI*

My new keyboard is starting to have letters wear off like E is half gone. Looks like what plagued my wife's iBook G4.

Oh Joy.


----------



## Damrod (Nov 26, 2007)

fryke said:


> Not true. Option-booting should work just fine.



Then I must've confused that with something else, my bad. 



ScottW said:


> *FYI*
> 
> My new keyboard is starting to have letters wear off like E is half gone. Looks like what plagued my wife's iBook G4.
> 
> Oh Joy.



Wow, that sucks, How old is your keyboard? It's quite a bummer as I planned on getting a new one...


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 16, 2007)

nixgeek said:


> Folklore.org has the reason why the non-Apple symbol ended up on the Mac and confirms the reason why the Apple symbol is not on the keyboard anymore...
> 
> http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.p...Sort by Date&detail=medium&search=command key



I get why they made the command symbol for the OS, but there isn't really a reason stated why they took it off the keyboards...


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 16, 2007)

The Apple symbol was a holdover from the Apple series of computers (pre-Macintosh).  in fact, there were two types of Apple keys on the Apple IIs: an open Apple on the left, and a closed Apple on the right.  Each had their own function depending on how the program used them.

Also, the first only had the cloverleaf symbol....no Apple symbol at all.  This was ordered by Jobs at the time, who thought the excessive use of the Apple symbol not only cluttered the computer with Apples, but thought that its excessive use was "in vain".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Command_key#History

When the Apple IIgs came about, it introduced the Apple Desktop Bus along with the Mac SE.  Because the IIgs was still an Apple II series computer, they had to leave at least the open Apple symbol along with the cloverleaf (the closed Apple was eventually nixed because not many developers made use of it in my experience with Apple II software).  And since then, both symbols have stayed on the keyboard (I believe that by this time, Jobs was ousted from Apple).

Note that now that Jobs has been back for some time now and Apple is doing well, he's once again removed the Apple symbol from the latest keyboard.  As mentioned earlier, he was never too fond of the Apple symbol on the keyboard since there was already an Apple logo on the OS and the case itself.


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for the info nixgeek!


----------

